# Mail et Hotmail : problème de serveur d'envoi



## Drouue (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour! J'essaie de configurer Mail avec mon adresse Hotmail depuis longtemps et j'en suis incapable. 

Je suis en mesure de RECEVOIR les e-mails mais pas d'en envoyer. 
Le serveur d'envoi SMTP.LIVE.COM est celui que j'ai utilisé. 

Je ne sais plus trop comment procéder pour y arriver. 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai résolu ce problème, en déviant les courriels @Hotmail, par @ Gmail 
Mail, est capable de recevoir les courriels de Gmail


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si ça joue, mais éviter de mettre le smtp en majuscules

sinon

Authentification: NON 
SSL: OUI 
mais depuis toujours mail et hotmail ne s'entendent pas vraiment


----------



## Drouue (14 Décembre 2011)

Et je fais comment pour faire dévier mes mails dans gmail ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2011)

Drouue a dit:


> Et je fais comment pour faire dévier mes mails dans gmail ?



Tu vas dans le compte Hotmail, tu ouvres les paramètres du compte dans le navigateur, et tu règles ça ...


----------



## eleon81 (2 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Tu vas dans le compte Hotmail, tu ouvres les paramètres du compte dans le navigateur, et tu règles ça ...


Bonjour, moi j'ai depuis 2 semaines plein de soucis avec mon compte hotmail sur MAIL, mais aussi sur Entourage et Iphone. Mais parametrages sont juste, mais toutes ses applications ne veulent plus se connecter au serveur et telecharger les mails hotmail. 

J'ai contacter le services support Hotmail et ils disent que le problème vient des application (entourage, Mail et Iphone)

Du coup j'ai fait comme vous avez dit (j'ai dévier mes mail hotmail sur gmail) et c'est cool , ça marche. Mais j'aimerai bien comprendre de ou viens le problème et le resoludre. Je pense avoir fait tout les forum et je ne trouve pas de réponse.

Merci de votre aide

Eleonore


----------

